# Amelia ?? to January 18, 2008



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I met Amelia on November 30th, 2007 when I accompanied a girl to pick up these 2 older girls being rehomed. At that point they had been with a well-meaning family but they just didnâ€™t know enough about rats. Amelia was called Lily at this time, and her cagemate was Daisy. Lily had sustained an eye injury and they had taken her to a vet. The vet saw scabs on both girls and the eye and said to separate them since they had been fighting. This was in August. They were never together again. They put ointment on Lilyâ€™s eye for 3 days until she nipped someone and they decided she was too frightened so they just stopped. She was a very very lucky girl. The eyeball shrunk and except for excess porphyrin didnâ€™t cause a real problem.

Enter Laura and myself. The girls had a bad case of mites so they were treated. I took them home for a couple of days since Lauraâ€™s girl kept escaping the FN and she needed to figure out a way of keeping her contained.
Laura had them for about a month, and had tried to do some introâ€™s with her resident girls. Daisy was facing off with the resident alpha and wasnâ€™t making things easy for the intro. Lily liked everyone of course. :lol:

On Friday Jan. 4th their new owner noticed that Liaka was not acting well at allâ€¦she seemed limp, lethargic and showing neurological signs. Being around 18 months itâ€™s a prime time for PT and the like. The new owner was unable to afford treatment at the time and was going to either let her go untreated at home until she passed or was going to have her pts. I said â€œnuh-uh" and said I would take her and Daisy (now Lottie) in and start treatment on newly named Amelia since I had all the fixinâ€™s at home. I noticed right away that her nose was crooked and so was her jaw. I took her to my vet the following Monday. We came up with a conclusion of masses inside her skull most likely along her jaw line causing the shift. I knew when I took her home that she would only be with us for a short while.  

BUTl she decided to bounce back amazinglyâ€¦she was climbing, eating, active and happy for almost a week. She was very inspiring to see her persevere against such odds. But the spirit can only do so much with a damaged body, and she finally took a turn for the worse.

We spent 2 nights together and I tried to get another rebound but she had given up. Our sweet girl finally left us at 9:13 pm tonight. It was exactly like my Mattie, quiet, and peaceful and in my hands again. I kissed her and said we all loved her, and that her body would soon be healthy and strong again, and there were many wonderful rats waiting for her.

Bye-bye little blue girlâ€¦you were a special one.









Iâ€™ll take care of your Lottie for you.

























My little Amelia Smooshy-face

















New friends









Ahhhhâ€¦Amelia, too short a time did I know you.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. She must of been a great ratlet during the time she was on this earth, and still is.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  what a beautiful little girl and so lucky to have found you.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Amelia, Lilspaz  
She was such a beautiful little rattie.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm sorry, Shelagh.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

im so sorry, she was a very adorable ratty


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

such a pretty girl
sorry for your loss


----------

